# How does my site look on a Mac?



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi everyone,
I am building a website for a friend's new business venture (selling crosstitching paterns. Don't ask  ) and I've tested it across different browsers on the PC. However, I don't have a mac (yet!) to test it so I'm hoping some people here can.

Especially if it's IE (I'm assuming most Mac users use IE-- unless of course they're using Safari more?).

The testing site is here. Please let me know which browser you used.

Thanks in advance! I can't wait to get a Mac!









[ November 12, 2004, 09:10 AM: Message edited by: sketch ]


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

Not all your links work in Sarari.

IE is really messed up.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

It looks fine in Safari 1.24 (v125.11) - the latest

Looks the great in FireFox 1.0

Looks fine in IE for Windows running in Virtual PC

Looks awful in Internet Explorer 5.2.3 - the main picture is in disassociated chunks and some of the text overlaps.

That's all the browsers I can access at the moment.

By the way, your link includes a trailing period, so it doesn't work as-is.

Cheers :-> Bill


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Your link would work 100 % better without the "period" at the
end of your url link.

Like this:
http://www.superspud.com/bc/ 

BTW...Without the period it looks fine in Safari.

Dave


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

Safari 1.2.3 - pretty picture - only 2 links work.

Shiira 0.9.2.2 - exactly as above.

I never - ever- use IE.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

Mozilla 1.2.1 on OS 8.6, the homepage came up fine, but only three links are working.

Wish I could read Latin better.....









I"ll be glad to know when it's ready. My wife is an ardent cross stitcher and is always looking for ideas.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

As mentioned, only two links work. Tried it in Safari. Internet Explorer/Mac is being dropped fairly quickly among the Mac userbase. MS has also discontinued support. The reason is Apple's own web browser, Safari.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

looked fin in Safari, firefox, but as above, completely broken in IE.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

What's IE?

Cheers


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Sinc asked;


> What's IE?


That's the noise that users make when Internet Explorer crashes.

AAAAiiiiieeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

> That's the noise that users make when Internet Explorer crashes.
> 
> AAAAiiiiieeeeeeeeeee!!!


Oh, Internet Explorer!

That's that thing I delete first on every Mac I own.

Cheers


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone!
Would you be able to provide a screenshot?
I removed the period from the url. I didn't even realize it was there when I previewed. I'll keep my eyes opened wider. 

So, IE decides not to render my page. ARG! How am I supposed to fix that??

Chris: I'll send a pm once the site is up and running. Actually, I was just thinking "well, most people on the Internet use the PC so what are the chances any of them will be Mac users using IE?"  

I know, the big rule of webdesign is not assume what your audience is using... but, is IE on the Mac not as used as widely as the others? But I don't want to waste time if no one's using IE 5.

[ November 12, 2004, 10:34 AM: Message edited by: sketch ]


----------



## lorewren (Jan 7, 2003)

I understand you didn't ask but Im going to give my graphic designer opinion. Firstly the overall site looks good. Nice an clean and inviting. Take a few moments and address the ragg of your headings and body copy. The ragg is how each line of text ends. General rul of thumb is the words in the line above should be supported by the words below. In other words if a complete word is hanging out on the right simply put a return in. This will help with the reading of the webpages content. It a detail that is often overlooked. Cheers.


----------



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

In Opera, Faq and Your shopping cart overlap.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

IE my views as mentioned above. When I used Netscape 7.01 on OS 9.2.2. site worked fine.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

Sinc, you rock.

Safari looks good but the many of the links do not work.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Sent you some screenshots (pdf).

I would recommend checking your sites in Opera for Windows; it's a fully-compliant browser which will show the errors that other browsers are likely to have problems with as well.

Go to the W3C site for tips and tutiorials on building standards-compliant sites, and use the validator to check you sites for compliance with the world wide web consortium's compatibility standards.

As of the time of this post, your site has the following errors:
Site Validation Report.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Safari 1.2.4

The pink looked too washed out.
Other than that, looked good.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

How to fix:
The HTML is really poor and maybe a reason why it's so bad on IE for Mac.

The coding is a mix of XML and HTML
Your doctype is a poor HTML one


Decide if you are coding XML or HTML -


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks again for all your help. I've decided to ditch the CSS an dgo back to HTML (I'll learn CSS some more later when I have more time and a shiny new PowerBook!). 

I didn't trash the CSS altogether, I still use it in some places. So, I'd like to ask one more time for testing on the Mac







I'm assuming it will work but you know what they say about assuming...  

Gordguide: thanks for the pdfs and validation report!

The NEW testing site is here.

[ November 13, 2004, 04:17 PM: Message edited by: sketch ]


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## sketch (Sep 10, 2004)

Well, as long as it gets the job done, right?  
As for contrasty...sigh... some other day. I need more time to day dream about a particular powerbook I have my eye on...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

For a text-only site, it's very nice. Apart from the unfinished links it rendered fast and clean in Safari 1.2.4 (I didn't try IE because, like many others, I've deleted that blecherous monstrosity and haven't missed it). You might want to consider adding some nice cross-stitching images below the left-side column.

Cheers.


----------



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> quote:
> What's IE?
> 
> That's the noise that users make when Internet Explorer crashes.
> ...


----------

